# Sirius in Hawaii(?)



## rbgator95 (May 31, 2007)

hi

Last year there were several posts about Sirius having terrestrial repeaters in Honolulu, which were followed by posts stating the FCC designated the request for a repeater as "permit-but-disclose" for the purposes of the Commission's rules governing ex parte communications. I have not seen further info since mid February of last year. Does anyone know if this has moved forward and if Honolulu was granted a Sirius repeater? More directly, has anyone received Sirius in Honolulu? (aside from via internet, which may not work in the car :nono: )

Thanks very much


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

rbgator95 said:


> hi
> 
> Last year there were several posts about Sirius having terrestrial repeaters in Honolulu, which were followed by posts stating the FCC designated the request for a repeater as "permit-but-disclose" for the purposes of the Commission's rules governing ex parte communications. I have not seen further info since mid February of last year. Does anyone know if this has moved forward and if Honolulu was granted a Sirius repeater? More directly, has anyone received Sirius in Honolulu? (aside from via internet, which may not work in the car :nono: )
> 
> Thanks very much


as of January 07 it wasn't working in Honolulu. I have been told by a few people that if you are down by the blowhole and sandys you could get reception. Though it would drop out at times and apparently it only worked certain times of the day. When I moved from there, my friend had received a siriius radio from his mom that lived in AZ and didn't know that it wasn't going to work. lol When I told my friend he was not pleased. :grin:


----------

